

Ask HN: Best Home Surveillance Cam? - subbz

What&#x27;s the best Home Surveillance Cam available? It has to work outdoors, stream to FTP or whatever, have IR night mode, have decent quality, not call home to China or wherever.<p>Any recommendations?
======
linux_hobbyist
I'm in the process of setting up a DVR for my family and I've observed that
very few (if any) support GNU\Linux. They all advertise to have "web clients",
but all these require ActiveX controls. They do "support" Firefox through IE
Tab and Mac through plugins, but that's it.

So 1) use caution if you're a non-Windows user, and 2) I'd be interested to
hear of a good system that does support GNU\Linux.

~~~
dm2
[http://www.linux.com/news/hardware/peripherals/8211-five-
fun...](http://www.linux.com/news/hardware/peripherals/8211-five-fun-ways-to-
use-a-linux-webcam)

[http://infectedproject.wordpress.com/2007/06/26/set-up-a-
web...](http://infectedproject.wordpress.com/2007/06/26/set-up-a-webcam-
security-system/)

If anything requires ActiveX then don't use it because it's old / junk / what
kind of developer creates a requirement for ActiveX these days?

~~~
linux_hobbyist
I agree that ActiveX requirements are junk. I recently just bought a brand new
DVR (released last fall) and that had ActiveX limitations.

I will probably end up rolling my own with Linux and Zoneminder.

------
lightstalker
Would also be interested in responses in this. Local electronics store sells
some KGuard combo packs such as
[http://www.kguardsecurity.com/us/p/ns801-4cw214h/](http://www.kguardsecurity.com/us/p/ns801-4cw214h/),
but it would be great to hear from the experiences of others.

------
runjake
Depending on your timeline, the AirVision stuff from ubnt.com might eventually
meet your goals. Their line currently doesn't do night vision, but it's
supposedly on the way Any Day Now(tm).

It's pretty flexible, good software, good motion detection, etc.

------
dm2
[http://www.amazon.com/s/?url=search-
alias%3Delectronics&fiel...](http://www.amazon.com/s/?url=search-
alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=outdoor%20wireless%20camera)

Prices range from $35 to $140

------
nimajalali
Mobotix makes great cameras. Not the cheapest but their cameras have an
onboard computer which allows them to operate independently. Send emails,
upload to ftp, etc...

------
nakedrobot2
what kind of lens? should it zoom? should it be pannable and zoomable over the
internet?

what resolution? VGA? full HD? 2.5K?

motion detection?

microphone?

two-way microphone? (i.e. you can yell at the intruder in your kitchen from
the comfort of your office)

~~~
subbz
No zoom, VGA is OK, motion detection is a must, microphone/2w mic maybe.

------
zomg
i'm ponying up for a couple of axis cameras...

